# Bruce Willis - Paris Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2010 Ready To Wear, Christian Dior 02.10.2009 x5



## Tokko (3 Okt. 2009)

​


----------



## Emilysmummie (7 Okt. 2009)




----------

